# What siphon to get?



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just recently bought a 75g tank and I am still in the process of getting everything together so I can start to cycle it before I buy some fish. I've been reading this site a lot over the past couple of weeks and doing a lot of googling. The only thing I can't seem to find a direct answer on so far is what kind of siphon will work best for my set up. I chose to go with sand and a little gravel so I'm not entirely sure how big of a siphon to use so it won't suck up the sand every time I use it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

once you go python or aqueon you will never go back. I did buckets for about 6-8 months and then got a wc you hook up to the faucet,My batroom sink is only 20 feet away from my family room downstairs. when I used to have gravel, you can dig the syphon tube into the gravel and suck up waste. 
With sand, You "hover" the syphon tube over the sand as the detrius just lays on top of the sand. Some, very little, sand gets sucked up, but usually falls back out the tube before it gets to the sink. I sometimes see a little sand in the sink, but nothing to cause a problem. :thumb:


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

With sand you can also take the big wide tube off and just use the hose and put it close to the sand and it will take the **** off the top of the sand.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

It takes some skill, but once you get good at it, you won't be sucking up that much sand. I think I am using a 3/4" clear tube bought at a hardware store that is connected to a hose. The hose then runs to the python valve and into a utility sink in my basement. Deeda has mentioned this before, but you can set up a fine net in whatever sink the water is emptying out in and catch the sand. After your clean up, you can rinse the sand and put it right back in the tank.

You don't want to use a tradition gravel siphon if you have sand. You'll want to use something with a narrow end for more control.

Here is what I use.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also put a bucket under the python connector in the sink and the sand will settle to the bottom of the bucket while the water overflows and goes down the drain.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

GTZ said:


> You can also put a bucket under the python connector in the sink and the sand will settle to the bottom of the bucket while the water overflows and goes down the drain.


Very good idea. :thumb:


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I have sand in my tank and have used several different methods. The thing I don't like about the python is the amount of water that gets wasted. My current method is to use the siphon and bucket for vacuuming the sand and then use a device sold by Jehmco to drain the water from the tank for the water change. The device has a pump attached to it and drains the tank to the level you set it for. Works great and no more wasted water.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

zimmy said:


> I have sand in my tank and have used several different methods. The thing I don't like about the python is the amount of water that gets wasted. My current method is to use the siphon and bucket for vacuuming the sand and then use a device sold by Jehmco to drain the water from the tank for the water change. The device has a pump attached to it and drains the tank to the level you set it for. Works great and no more wasted water.


I am fortunate enough to use gravity with my python valve. Once the flow starts, I can shut the water off and let gravity do the work.


----------



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the great replies. How exactly does it hook up to a sink? My kitchen faucet is the only place in the house I can get hard water and it is one of the faucets that pulls out and has the shower type setting or just the normal setting.

I guess if I can't hook anything up, I just get a siphon with a short hose and drain it into a bucket?

So I'm guessing something like this is what I need? Sorry, I'm new to this aquarium stuff. 
http://www.amazon.com/Python-Pro-Clean- ... hon+siphon


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

That's what you'd use if you're going the bucket route.

This is what I think you want (assuming it can connect to your faucet):

http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Aquarium-W ... eon+python


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

rgr4475 said:


> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> > I have sand in my tank and have used several different methods. The thing I don't like about the python is the amount of water that gets wasted. My current method is to use the siphon and bucket for vacuuming the sand and then use a device sold by Jehmco to drain the water from the tank for the water change. The device has a pump attached to it and drains the tank to the level you set it for. Works great and no more wasted water.
> ...


yeah, i just use the syphon to get the junk up then i connect the same hose to a small utility pump to drain the water. then fill back with the wc.

i guess if the only faucet is the kitchen ,its time to change the faucet!!.. no ,kidding only.. idk. buckets??


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

ScoobyDoo27 said:


> Thanks for all the great replies. How exactly does it hook up to a sink? My kitchen faucet is the only place in the house I can get hard water and it is one of the faucets that pulls out and has the shower type setting or just the normal setting.
> 
> I guess if I can't hook anything up, I just get a siphon with a short hose and drain it into a bucket?
> 
> ...


The link Zimmy posted up is the type of water changer you want. There is a valve that screws onto your spout then the hose screws onto the valve.

Also on the actual technique of cleaning the sand, here is a good video demonstrating. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/cleaning_sand.php


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I use gravity feed to drain, using the python, but not hooked up to the sink. Wasted too much water for me. Once drained I hook up to the sink and refill. For big quick water syphoning/draining where you aren't gravel vac'ing, or with bare bottomed tanks, I picked up a 24' sump hose (for sumps in your basement for example). It's thin walled black flexible plastic and I think is 1 1/2" diameter. Drains my 135 50% in probably about 4 minutes! Best $8.99 I've spent on maintenace equip. Started a thread on this awhile back. Some have added an adapter to the end that goes into the tank so that it will auto stop at a pre determined depth. Great modification, just haven't done it yet with mine.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd go with the Aquen version rather than the Python. The part that connect to the sink and the valve are better on the Aquen. Aquen figured out a way to stop leaking issues that plagued the python.

Python gives you much better hose though.

The ultimate rig would be the Aquen part at the sink, "silicone hose or hose from a python", and a brass replacement valve from home depot. This could be acquired by buying a python 25 ft extension kit, along with The Aquen venturi. Then go to home depot to get a valve. And connect it all together with heavy duty hose connects.

If you're not that handy, forget what I said and buy either of the kits and you will be fine


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll second the cheap python sink connector (unless they've changed, mine is years old). Always leaked and sprayed water so I had to drape a dishcloth over top so water didn't go everywhere. Mine has now recently broke so no more plastic part, just thread the hose right onto the sink.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

chiroken said:


> I'll second the cheap python sink connector (unless they've changed, mine is years old). Always leaked and sprayed water so I had to drape a dishcloth over top so water didn't go everywhere. Mine has now recently broke so no more plastic part, just thread the hose right onto the sink.


That's exactly what happened to mine as well. It always leaked quite a bit and just recently snapped in the middle. Since my sink is below me, I just use gravity to drain and filling up it gets screwed directly to the spout.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

The only down side I've come across by directly screwing the hose to the tank is afterwards and you are draining and coiling the hose to store. Was very easy to open up the python connector and coil up the hose as I walked towards the sink, holding it up high to drain into the sink. As I type this I guess I could now undo at the sink and coil up walking towards the tank. I am usually filling the tank to the max and then dashing to the sink to turn off the water though and I've had enough overflows....


----------

